# cape charles fishing pier



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

anybody got any reports on that pier looks fairly
new and looks like it would hold alot of fish with 
rock jettys on right hand side of it .not talking about kiptopeke .


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

I haven't fished it but it does seem to be quite a nice pier with toilets and everything. Nice bait and tackle shop right down the street and lots of nice shops. Here is the pier website:

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vsrfdf/capecharles.htm


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

spiderhitch said:


> anybody got any reports on that pier looks fairly
> new and looks like it would hold alot of fish with
> rock jettys on right hand side of it .not talking about kiptopeke .



throw us a bone about the VB pier report.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*response to al*

been fishing ovp for the brown bomber ain't been out vb pier for while probaly stay out at ovp till
till the drum run at the lip/backbay in the late summer and fall.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanks Mike...we'll cya out there


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

cape charles pier is garbage......the layout is terrible.....its looks good on the website but it is VERY shallow and nothing but weeds!


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey guys....don't let the water depth bug you. I grew up on the Shore and have pulled a LOT of fish out from around that jettie. It is also the spot where the Va. state record black drum was caught. I've caght lots of fish there..BIG croacker (3 to 5 pounders),puppy drum, black drum, red drum, blues, trout (greys), sheepshead, spot, spanish, LOTS of flounder, biters, rays, and cobia around the tower. I have even seen tarpon around it. True "lots of weeds" but those weeds hold lots of bait..shrimp, small fish, crabs, etc...you add that to the rocks...well you do the math. Like any other place "at the right time" is needed. High or a moving tide will produce there, and mid to late summer is usually better. Bay side of the Shore doesn't have alot of "structure"...that jettie is a fish magnent.
Sorry the pier lay-out is crap, but is better then getting caught out on the jettie when tide comes in. Portions of the jettie get submerged at high tide.   Been there...for a few hours.  
Give it a chance when the conditions are right...you'll end up loving it.

tight lines


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

That was a world record Black Drun, caught by some nice old lady.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

ruthless........I thought it was..but didn't want to "false advertise". 
They have/had (not been this year YET) a plaque there about it. There has been more then a few big black drum caught off that jettie. I spent a lot of time there, the islands on sea-side, and the CBBT pier (Seagull Pier). Lots of memories and as many fish.
To tell you the truth...I have been bored here at work today (playing catch-up after being out for a long weekend....OK goofing off) I'm glad the guys brought this up. Gives me a smile to think about my childhood home.  

tight lines


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Paully said:


> Hey guys....don't let the water depth bug you. I grew up on the Shore and have pulled a LOT of fish out from around that jettie. It is also the spot where the Va. state record black drum was caught. I've caght lots of fish there..BIG croacker (3 to 5 pounders),puppy drum, black drum, red drum, blues, trout (greys), sheepshead, spot, spanish, LOTS of flounder, biters, rays, and cobia around the tower. I have even seen tarpon around it. True "lots of weeds" but those weeds hold lots of bait..shrimp, small fish, crabs, etc...you add that to the rocks...well you do the math. Like any other place "at the right time" is needed. High or a moving tide will produce there, and mid to late summer is usually better. Bay side of the Shore doesn't have alot of "structure"...that jettie is a fish magnent.
> Sorry the pier lay-out is crap, but is better then getting caught out on the jettie when tide comes in. Portions of the jettie get submerged at high tide.   Been there...for a few hours.
> Give it a chance when the conditions are right...you'll end up loving it.
> 
> tight lines





well in that case I guess it deserves a second chance.....maybe I will make the trip down there for the weekend of the 8th and 9th....maybe some night fishing is in order?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Paully said:


> Hey guys....don't let the water depth bug you. I grew up on the Shore and have pulled a LOT of fish out from around that jettie. It is also the spot where the Va. state record black drum was caught. I've caght lots of fish there..BIG croacker (3 to 5 pounders),puppy drum, black drum, red drum, blues, trout (greys), sheepshead, spot, spanish, LOTS of flounder, biters, rays, and cobia around the tower. I have even seen tarpon around it. True "lots of weeds" but those weeds hold lots of bait..shrimp, small fish, crabs, etc...you add that to the rocks...well you do the math. Like any other place "at the right time" is needed. High or a moving tide will produce there, and mid to late summer is usually better. Bay side of the Shore doesn't have alot of "structure"...that jettie is a fish magnent.
> Sorry the pier lay-out is crap, but is better then getting caught out on the jettie when tide comes in. Portions of the jettie get submerged at high tide.   Been there...for a few hours.
> Give it a chance when the conditions are right...you'll end up loving it.
> 
> tight lines




what do you mean when you refer to "The Tower?"


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

"the tower"... just to the south side (the side the pier is on) there is a tower/platform. Not sure if it is radio, weather, or what but it holds fish. Usually lots of smaller crabs around it. Have caught several eels around it as well. Good place to put a minow trap too (between the tower and the jettie). It's only a few yards from the jettie, it not very tall and only about 15' or so across. The picture in the pier's web site shows it, not great but it shows it.

tight lines


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

very good to know for the minnow trap


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Paully said:


> True "lots of weeds" but those weeds hold lots of bait..shrimp, small fish, crabs, etc
> Sorry the pier lay-out is crap, but is better then getting caught out on the jettie when tide comes in. Portions of the jettie get submerged at high tide.   Been there...for a few hours.


Fished there about two weeks ago, was there 12 hrs... used squid, shrimp, clam and cut bait. The family that was there for a few hrs before me still fishing on the pier didnt catch anything. Caught a few small croaker and 1 undersize trout myself not much to speak of that why i didnt post a report. It is shallow there, and alot of weeds. I lost way more bait to crabs then to fish biting. Not the best place ive seen to try and pin rig. The first thing all the people said to me when i went on the pier as they were leaving "alot of crabs " they were right. The tackle store down the road is a mom and pop place and yea they have some tackle, mostly cheapie combo rods.They do win the award for smallest tackle shop i ever been in, but they are real nice people. Have to agree the pier is kinda new, but the layout sucks. It is quite a hike with all your stuff to get to the end of the pier too. Maybe you guys have better luck than we did but it wasnt for lack of trying. We had almost a dozen rods out all night. I dont think it was worth all that extra driving and money spent for the cbbt twice. Kinda hard to get a deal on a hotel near there, there isnt many to choose from.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

im thinking of putting on the waders and trying that jettie for flounder.....


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

my friend and i tried that pier when we were visiting the E. shore a few weeks ago...it is very shallow out there but there are plenty of fish to be caught...some decent croaker and roundhead atleast, and that was at low tide...one guy caught one aboiut 1.5lbs (roundhead) didnt know what it was and gave it to me...even after i explained they were excellent eating he figured i guess that it would be better off with me...


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*kiptopeke?*

thought that was kiptopeke you guys fished andrew? That was the one with the trout on slug wasnt?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

kiptopeke is my favorite pier in VA by far....just an overall awesome place.....trout, sharks, stripers, BIG flounder, croaker, spot, bluefish, im sure there are some cobes, black, red, and puppy drum hanging around there from time to time as well, but I was only naming the species I have caught from that pier. NOTE: i ONLY FISH THERE AT NIGHT AFTER 10 pm until the first crack of light.


----------

